

Show HN: GridCraft, an advanced spreadsheet for data analysis and analytics - bri3d
http://www.gridcraft.com

======
bri3d
Hi HN!

Here are some of the features that set GridCraft apart from other
spreadsheets:

1) Formula language is functional and supports reuse of user-defined
functions. No need to use an external macro environment like VBA or AppScript
to make reusable data transformations. [https://gridcraft.zendesk.com/hc/en-
us/articles/202808670-Cr...](https://gridcraft.zendesk.com/hc/en-
us/articles/202808670-Creating-and-Using-User-Defined-Functions-UDF-)

2) Matrix projection / transformation language. Process any matrix value (data
source, spreadsheet area, or output of a formula or user-defined function)
using a powerful matrix transformation language. Formulaic ability to sort,
select, project, and group. [https://gridcraft.zendesk.com/hc/en-
us/articles/203540234](https://gridcraft.zendesk.com/hc/en-
us/articles/203540234)

3) Data connectors: connect to various cloud services as well as JDBC/SQL and
pull data into your spreadsheet using formulas.

4) Tabular import: bring in tabular data (CSV, TSV) as a data source and
manipulate it with the same projection / transformation formula language used
for external SQL and cloud data.

5) Always-on / always-connected: functions like INTERVAL and NOTIFYIF allow
periodic evaluation and push/email notification based on spreadsheet
conditions.

6) Region-level ACLs and sharing. Share a specific region of a sheet, or share
a whole sheet as read-only and a specific region as read-write.

7) Full audit/revision log with ability to revert.

~~~
Cherad
Your (5*) iOS app reviews[1] are obviously astroturfing and written in
terrible marketing-speak. No one speaks like that. It leaves me with a bad
impression of your company.

[1] [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/gridcraft-powerful-cloud-
spr...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/gridcraft-powerful-cloud-
spreadsheet/id904789197?ls=1&mt=8)

~~~
jrcii
Supposed comment from a real user "I firmly believe this product is a game
changer." The attempted deception is insulting.

------
gridcraftdev
I'm one of the devs at GridCraft. You can also go directly to the web app at
[https://app.gridcraft.com/](https://app.gridcraft.com/)

Also available to answer any questions you may have.

------
weathercloud
I have a weather company. We produce a buttload of hyper local , real time
weather and road data. Gridcraft lets me stream this data in to an environment
where I can quality check it, analyze it, and share analysis back with
customers. There's more capability here than meets the eye.

~~~
Agustus
Your free sample data on weathercloud.co returns a 404.

~~~
weathercloud
link being fixed. public API still in development. thanks.

